# Which Is Better?



## wh0a (Jul 22, 2004)

Im going to get one of the following which would you suggest? or is there something better then what i listed? Whats there negitives and positives?


Traxxas Revo
HPI 832 Savage 25
HPI Savage SS
Losi LST RTR Nitro Super Monster Truck


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

wh0a said:


> Im going to get one of the following which would you suggest? or is there something better then what i listed? Whats there negitives and positives?
> 
> 
> Traxxas Revo
> ...


They are all good. That's a loaded question that will eventually start a brand name war. :drunk:


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Yep, they are all good. I watched a Revo run today, they look incredibly smooth over the bumps and clods of dirt. The LST looks a little 'bulky', but Losi always proves their championships with their vehicles, so I can't say anything bad about it. Savages are super jumpers.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

yeah...... here we go again... it all matters what you're looking to do with the truck! i REALLY like the way the Revo looks from an engineering perspective! i saw one at the LHS the other day, and it really REALLY looks to be a solid piece of equipment! but yeah, it does come down to what u plan on doing w/ it.... 

-Tone


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

Out of those I would personally get the savage ss, mainly 'cause its a kit. The losi is neat, but its really big, and its seems like gimmicky (its not, its a solid performer from what I've heard, but that's just how it looks to me). I like the look of the savage, plus you get to build it.


----------



## dgilman (Sep 13, 2003)

It is going to hard to beat the Revo. The ease of use and the customer support make any traxxas vehicle hard to beat. I have a Tmax and it is my first Nitro vehicle after many years of electric cars. I just put fuel in it start it with the included starter and have fun. I will make the Revo my second car this year. Motor program, excellent instruction manual. web site, toll free number, and DVD with everthing from breaking the car in, to tuning it up.... what else could you want??


----------



## Leadman (Jun 3, 2005)

Umm, one thing to keep in mind about the LST. Avoid going through any kind of gravel or loose rocks. If you don't it's going to cost you around 20 bucks to fix the stupid external drive gears that were poorly designed. There is a cheap accessory that you can buy that will help but not cure this problem. I'm still trying to figure out how your supposed to service the gears without tearing up the accessory once it's in place. I'm also still trying to figure out why its even an accessory to begin with and not already on the truck. Leaving those gears exposed is about as stupid as leaving a whole in the engine block.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

You forgot the Monster GT. It is solidly built and much better for the back yard basher compared to the HPI or LST. HPI has always had parts issues. Traxxas would be a little better than the Losi. AE has always been the better company for most any RC vehicle for the long term and support.


----------



## ufo_banshee_00 (Feb 25, 2005)

If your going to get into racing with your MT... go with the revo forsure. At our last regional race here in the northwest, there were like 40 somethin MT entries and 38 were revos. There were two LST's and both were in the F and E classes. cant remember where or what the others were. But the A and B main were all revos. I don't know how good of bashers they are but from a racing perspective... not sure what's gonna beat it.


----------

